# Melanie Lewis Recently certified CPC, looking for full time job in Michigan



## melmel@yahoo.com (Jul 29, 2010)

Melanie Lewis 
________________________________________
			20300 E. 8 Mile Rd. Harper Woods Michigan 48225
(313) 704-4798 • melanie.lewis32@yahoo.com


Objective:  To obtain an administrative medical billing or coding position.

Certifications:	Certified Professional Coder (CPC) by AAPC				       June 2010   
		Certified Radiology Coder (RCC) by RCCB			         November 2006

Education:	Baker College					                                  Clinton Twp., MI 
2010-current	Associate of Applied Science, RHIT

		Dorsey Business						             	Roseville, MI
6/2002		Medical Billing Specialist, Certificate

  PROFESSIONAL EXPERIENCE

  BILLING SPECIALIST- Omni Credit Services (Contractor)
  Henry Ford Health System 						         June 2008 thru Present
  Communicating extensively with insurance companies on the providers behalf to resolve        
  incorrect payments or rejections of services .  Analyzing any inquiries received from customer
  service to investigate patient accounts for over/under payment, refunds, credits and patient  
  balances.  Responsible for billing HMO/Commercial facility and professional claims.  Apply
  co-pays, deductibles, contractuals and payments to patients accounts. 

  Eastpointe Radiologists
  Radiology Coder /Medical Biller 					     May 2005 thru April 2008  
  Analyze and provide a concurrent review of outpatient/inpatient radiology reports and  
  medical records to ensure that services receive and meet medical necessity and are 
  supported by documentation for coding.  Apply codes according to standards by ICD-9CM, CPT
  thirdparty and regulatory guidelines.  Attend ICD-9CM and CPT coding seminars for 
  continuing education.

  Blockbuster Video 
  Assistant Manager							     June 1996 thru April 2001
  Receiving and shipping of daily merchandise, weekly payroll, store figures, retail inventory
  Order retail products for the store according to necessity. Responsible for daily cash 	
  reconciliations, training , advising, and new employee evaluation.   




SKILLS AND ABILITIES
ICD9, CPT, HCPCS coding, 
Medipac, VISTA, IDOC, Webdenis, 
Microsoft Word and Excel
Medical Terminology, Anatomy and Physiology 
Mckesson, Knowledgeable of Medicaid Managed Care rules and regulations, 
HMO, PPO, POS, TPA, and Medicaid electronic billing
Strong Networking Skills, knowledge of state, federal and third party regulations 
Excellent verbal and written communication skills


----------

